# La Pavoni Steam wand modification



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

As the Pavoni makes smallish sized espresso, and I drink 1:1 milk style cortado.

I got fed up with the angled steam wand, where you need to fill the milk jug quite

high, as you have to hold it at an angle for the wand to sit somewhere in the centre

of the jug.

This was wasting a lot of milk, and I would prefer to hold the jug straight, instead of

tilted.

So I thought of bending the steam arm, which looked a bit tricky.

But instead looked at the groove that holds the arm in place, by milling the groove

about 30deg further allows the steam arm to sit vertically.

Which is great, so I can now steam small amounts of milk in a jug held straight.

Sorry, long story, here's some pictures to explain more simply:









Steam wand groove before milling.









Steam wand groove after milling.









Steam wand now vertical !!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

just curious - where did you get a single hole steam tip - or am I mistaken ?


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

sorry for the delay.

i bought the single hole steam tip on eBay.


----------

